

Startup Success Story: The Trunk Club - drm237
http://upandrunning.entrepreneur.com/2007/10/29/startup-success-story-the-trunk-club/

======
daniel-cussen
This actually sounds like it doesn't sucks as a business model.

~~~
davidw
I wonder about it scaling though.

Yet another firm that starts up in Eugene and moves on to greener pastures (or
actually, in this case, sunnier, less green pastures).

